
Ask HN: Cheap Tablet? - dyeje
Hi all, I&#x27;m looking for a cheap tablet to bring with me on the road.  There&#x27;s always a chance of theft on these trips so I&#x27;m not comfortable bringing my laptop.  I just need something cheap that I can use for emailing &#x2F; browsing the web that&#x27;s easier to type on than my phone.  Gmail &#x2F; Drive functionality a must.  Any suggestions?
======
homarp
Are you asking for review/recommandation ? then mention what "cheap" means for
you. ($40, $100, $200 ?) Or just go to [http://www.amazon.com/s/?field-
keywords=tablet](http://www.amazon.com/s/?field-keywords=tablet) ? or
[http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=tablet](http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=tablet)
and pick whatever you want.

